# Bug: Wiederstände



## reyn (4. Februar 2005)

Feines Tool habt ihr da gebastelt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie man »hier«  sieht, gibt es (bei mir) nen kleinen Fehler bezüglich der Wiederstände (Feuer, Natur, Arkan, usw.):
Ich hab nen Umhang mit "Allem wiederstehen +1" - dies wird jedoch an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## B3N (4. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis, wir kennen den Bug bereits, dieser wird allerdings erst mit dem nächsten Softwareupdate von BLASC gefixt werden können.


----------

